# crap filter



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

with my tank i had a free filter but its not making much movement on the surface, this filter has a slide part which just lets water slide back in slowly. i think i need a bonus power filter in there to add bubbles and more movement on the surface. with tropical fish people say they need good oxygen so i sure these power filters do it best.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Gary,
As long as the surface of the water is agitated there is oxygen transfer from the open air. You don't need bubbles per se, just movement. If the filter you have is rated for your size aquarium, it is likely providing enough air. Of course if you want to add an additional filter it wont be any harm, up to you.


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks, this a large filter by tetra with 2 sponges and a box with balls that move around. its when i look at water surface its only moving slow and gentle lol was a bit worried cause i normally use power filters that make a fast flow happen. thanks.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

flow isnt as important as you think, good oxgen exchange is, dwell time in your media is, what type of media is on your filter... these are things that are a main priority vs flow rate
flow rate can be adjusted anytime in an aquarium by simply adding a powerhead


----------

